# How do I boot to Recovery?



## Skyeclad (Dec 8, 2011)

Ok, I'm on THS 6.0 and I was trying to load the Supercharger scripts but I'm stuck in the boot animation. I want to restore from my nandroid backup and I know I can't 3-finger into recovery as it will cause a boot loop. When I pull the battery and press down on the volume and hit power, I go straight to the boot animation. IIRC, if I press volume up and press power, it will reboot only too.

Short of flashing a new recovery in Odin, how can I boot to recovery from boot?

I ask this here because it's not the first time I've had difficulty doing this and I'm starting to wonder if it's possible to boot to recovery without having done so within the ROM itself.


----------



## sid8911 (Dec 19, 2011)

u cant in ics without problems


----------



## Skyeclad (Dec 8, 2011)

Darn, I was hoping that wasn't the case. So I guess I need to flash CWM fixed for CM7 in Odin and then restore my nandroid backup?

That's what I get for trying this out at work where I can't install Samsung drivers and Odin my way to a working phone for my commute!









Update: Well, I've fiddled around so many times that I'm now caught in a recovery boot loop. So now I'm going to have to flash CWM to get back to my true recovery partition.


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

Hopefully a fix will come along that will allow three fingering not to effectively break the recovery. But yes, short of reflashing a recovery in odin, I'm not sure there's much else that can be done. Could maybe fix it with ADB by pushing a new recovery image? Odin would be simpler.


----------



## Skyeclad (Dec 8, 2011)

I tried to boot to recovery but having no luck, I ended up odining back to stock, which was the first time I had to do that since running an ICS ROM! The hardest part, honestly, was finding an EH03 Rom. It seems like all the links were Megaupload and they were down due to their ongoing problems.

After that, I just restored my apps with data(yeah, I was surprised that I didn't have issues doing that) and set up my Homescreens. Just curious, does our ICS Rom not allow for auto-restoration of apps from the Play Store? My Asus Transformer does this as soon as I sign in but the Fascinate doesn't even though I have back-up selected in the settings.


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

Did you try reflashing just the recovery in odin first? Whenever I've gotten into a bootloop that's worked for me, no need to go all the way back to stock.

Auto restore depends on the rom. I don't believe it's a feature of THS (the OG ICS rom), but AOKP has the option to restore from your google account during initial setup.


----------

